# Might go Siamese!



## Rhoderider (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Catforums!

I've had cats in my house for my entire life, and now that I'm entering my fifth year of school, I think it's time for a cat of my own. My roommate and I have both been looking for cats, and the other day we found two Siamese brothers up for adoption on craigslist. I've been interested in Siamese for a while. My mom had them growing up and speaks very highly. They seem very intelligent, very affectionate, what's not to love? My roommate has similar reasons for wanting Siamese. 

Here are my questions:

First, these guys are two years old. Will it be shocking for them to move into a new home, potential one that has more bustle than what they're used to? We will certainly try to make it a peaceful transition and give them lots of love.

Second, my current landlord doesn't allow cats. We will be moving by May or June. I have a friend who has volunteered to take them for the 2-3 months before we move into a new place. Is it too much to move the cats between 3 homes and guardians in so short a time period? Of course we'll visit, but they may come attached to my catsitter (she'll be around afterward too to visit).

Third, my roommate and I will not be living together forever. He will be moving on in winter 2011 or summer 2012. Is it not fair to separate two brothers who have lived together for two years already? 

Fourth, one of the biggest attractions of Siamese cats also presents one of my larger concerns. I know that they demand a lot of attention. I am student, and I'm typically gone for a large portion of the day. As long as the two cats are together, it seems like it should be OK, but when the other guy moves, will my cat get too lonely? 

Thanks for your help CF - I'm sure more questions will come up along the way!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Well, my first reaction is - please don't separate the brothers. 

Since you aren't allowed to have cats right now, maybe you should wait until you're living on your own so you won't have to worry about separating _any_ cats you and your roommate get. If your roommate is moving this winter, it's really not much longer to wait. That way you wouldn't have to put cats through moving twice *and* eventually separating. 

Cats are fine being on their own, they sleep about 80% of the time, if not more. And if you only want one cat when you're on your own, that's cool, too. There are many cats that should be an only cat.

And lastly, I think you'll be a great cat person because you care enough to worry and ask about all these things.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I actually sort of agree with Marie.. I lived with a friend for about 6 months, we both had adult cats before we moved in together and they loved playing together. When we moved out, I felt so bad for Sammy and adopted another kitty. We've had Meeka for 2 years now and there's no way I could separate them, and they're not even related! If you and your roommate are going to br living together for awhile, would there be any chance one of you could maybe keep both the kitties you adopt now, and the other maybe adopt another/a couple more once you do stop living together? I know it'd be hard as you'd both be bonded to the cats but I just worry about how they might cope if they're separated after living together for a long time.


----------



## Rhoderider (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the answers! And Marie, I figured that happy cats = happy owner, feel me? I'm a bit worried about the separation too. I'm thinking that we'll have to work out something like keeping the cats with one of us to keep them happy.. Either way, we're going for a meeting this weekend, so we'll see if we all hit it off!

Now, IF we do get the cats... are two-year olds too old to be trained to use the toilet? I've heard it's been done.. Any successes here? Caveats?


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Rhoderider said:


> Thanks for the answers! And Marie, I figured that happy cats = happy owner, feel me? I'm a bit worried about the separation too. I'm thinking that we'll have to work out something like keeping the cats with one of us to keep them happy.. Either way, we're going for a meeting this weekend, so we'll see if we all hit it off!
> 
> Now, IF we do get the cats... are two-year olds too old to be trained to use the toilet? I've heard it's been done.. Any successes here? Caveats?


Good luck with the meeting.. Keep us posted! Personally, I find the thought of sharing my toilet with the cats but I don't think their age should be a problem with training them.. I taught Sammy to sit and give a 'Hi-5' when he was about 1 or 2 years old. Just used lots of treats.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome! I don't see why 2-year olds couldn't be trained, provided you have the time and patience. As for caveats...one advantage of a litter box is you're able to monitor their daily "output", which can be helpful in knowing when a medical problem might be present. You would lose that advantage if using a toilet. Also, I've always thought the agility and balance they require to use a toilet (jumping up, balancing and so forth) might decline as the cat gets older (arthritis, etc.) and, since they would no longer be accustomed to using the litter box at that point, you could have trouble with them in later years. All that said, I have no experience with cats and toilets...I guess I just prefer the "tried and true" approach. 

Good luck in finding the right cat(s) for you!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Once you go siamese, you never go back! 
I have two siamese mixes myself (with most of the hallmark personality traits of the breed) and they are absolutely wonderful cats, although definitely very high-energy! I didn't know what I was getting into when I adopted them, but I don't regret it one bit. 

If you prefer a cat that is more mellow and relaxed and keeps to themselves a lot, you may find siamese a bit overwhelming. But if you like kind of crazy cats that love attention and play, they're a good choice for you. They're kind of somewhere between a cat and a hyperactive dog, I think.

I definitely second all the comments about not separating the brothers. Siamese cats are very social, and I would think after two years these guys are probably pretty attached to each other, so it's best to keep them together.

They definitely do demand a lot of attention, and seem to do really well in pairs. I work full-time so my cats are alone for 8-10 hours a day during the week, but I do have two. You being gone during the day shouldn't be a concern as long as they have each other, but I would be concerned about that if they were separated. When I just had Apollo, before I got Athena, Apollo was very destructive and stressed when left alone for long periods of time. I got a second cat specifically to keep him company (and it worked really well). They definitely play a lot and generally don't like being left alone as much as a lot of other cats.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hiand wlecoem to the forum! Vinnie is a Siamese mix too. They love licking people! =D


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

I've had two Siamese. I've also fostered a lot of cats. As a breed, I love Siamese. They seem to be very outgoing and not afraid of much.

Please don't separate the brothers. I agree with all the reasons listed here already. They are life partners.


----------

